# Decent Hunts



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I cant complain so far that's for sure. 
I've been out twice and have 6 geese to show for it.
I went out today and dropped 3 Canada's but was only able to retrieve 2. I counted the third as part of my bag and was ready to hang it up. The third goose was a immature snow that came into the dekes as I was about to pick them up. 
Kind of weird for this time of year for me. This is the earliest I've got into snow geese. Usually I don't see many until November. I saw a couple more while I was picking up way high and way out. Kind of weird.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Too bad Snows aren't in season yet....


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> I cant complain so far that's for sure.
> I've been out twice and have 6 geese to show for it.
> I went out today and dropped 3 Canada's but was only able to retrieve 2. I counted the third as part of my bag and was ready to hang it up. The third goose was a immature snow that came into the dekes as I was about to pick them up.
> Kind of weird for this time of year for me. This is the earliest I've got into snow geese. Usually I don't see many until November. I saw a couple more while I was picking up way high and way out. Kind of weird.


 o-|| so..... did you shoot a snow out of season??? kind of sounds like it to me :lol:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Too bad Snows aren't in season yet....


+1 that is what I was thinking. Was reading the proc the other day and thought it was weird it didn't start till the 14th.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

That's funny. I didn't realize there's a season on them.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Never said he was hunting utah :roll: o-||


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have heard of several snows sighted on the WMA's already....I didn't see any or shoot any last year until mid November.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

1BandMan said:


> I cant complain so far that's for sure.
> I've been out twice and have 6 geese to show for it.
> I went out today and dropped 3 Canada's but was only able to retrieve 2. I counted the third as part of my bag and was ready to hang it up. The third goose was a immature snow that came into the dekes as I was about to pick them up.
> Kind of weird for this time of year for me. This is the earliest I've got into snow geese. Usually I don't see many until November. I saw a couple more while I was picking up way high and way out. Kind of weird.


Oops :O•-:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

there few down south here that stay all year i know where there about four snow siting at right now


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always found waterfowling to be complicated.

I agree, kinda early for snows. It could be an immature leucistic Snow/Canadian Cackling Goose hybrid runt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have heard of several snows sighted on the WMA's already..


I heard the same thing from the guys hunting right across from me when we got to the parking lot, only problem was I also saw those birds sail into the pond we were hunting on that morning, and they were pelicans! :shock:

according to those guys lots of snows around right now :lol:

Old 1band is fishing, trying to stir you boys up, I wouldn't expect he would be stupid enough to shoot out of season and post it on here, but I could always be wrong.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did he ever actually say he shot the snow? Maybe I'm reading it wrong, I've never been known for my reading comprehension skills.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

A Utah snow goose?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any pictures?


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

Too bad 1bandman never told us his real name, I sure would like to report him to the fish and game for poaching. i bet he would find it justified right?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

jesseivie said:


> Too bad 1bandman never told us his real name, I sure would like to report him to the fish and game for poaching. i bet he would find it justified right?


big tough band man is too.... whats the word im looking for -Ov-... -/|\- ?? to tell us who he really is, or post any pics. thats because hes ALL talk. if he was who he said he was, he would gladly come out and tell us his name... some of us, including me, dont believe anything he says because he cant back it up. maybe hes ashamed of who he really is and doesnt want the world to find out?? o-||


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:










:mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those seagulls look like they've rooting around in the dump. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Those seagulls look like they've rooting around in the dump. :lol:


Dont tell any body alright. :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If the snows are gobbling up the arctic nesting grounds WHY don't they just open things up way early in the season and end things way late? Seems that the more birds that are harvested, the fewer that return to eat up their nesting grounds. Seems that more opportunity would mean more harvested.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Federal guidelines. 180 days is 180 days. Some states have "conservation" hunts as well.

Back from big wonderful Wyoming. $20 a day isn't too bad and it was a lot of fun. 

Appreciate you guys' confidence in me for "poaching."

Sean, sounds like you got a real hard on for me and we need to hook up. This can be arranged if needs be. Your call.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha oh get a life. You're nothing more than a keyboard warrior


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I guess we'll see you soon then.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah I guess...... :lol:


----------

